# Game #59: Los Angeles Lakers (48-11) @ Phoenix Suns (33-25) - 3/1



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*
When: Sunday, 3:30PM/1:30PM/12:30PM
Where: US Airways - Phoenix, AZ
TV: ABC*
*Previous Game:* *133-113 W vs Toronto Raptors*












*Phoenix Suns (33-25) 

Starters: 








[PG] Steve Nash







[SG] Leandro Barbosa









[SF] Jason Richardson


[







[PF] Grant Hill







[C] Shaquille O'Neal * 


















*Los Angeles Lakers (48-11)

Starters: 








[PG] Derek Fisher







[SG] Kobe Bryant









[SF] Luke Walton









[PF] Lamar Odom







[C]Pau Gasol *


*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....NOCHANCEINHELL*​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I expect the Lakers to play the exact opposite of the way they did against Denver - I'm very interested in seeing what Shaq does after his 45-point game last night.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I'd love to see Kobe & Shaq go off for 40 a piece.. :biggrin:


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Is Nash playing?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Lakers are 4 point favorites today. I think that the Suns have a shot to win it. It's a long shot, but they can win it.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash is questionable, unless they said anything on TV on pregames that I missed.


Maybe the Suns can get closer and lose by 15, instead of 26 this time around?


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

Not a bad first quarter.. I thought Dudley made some key plays and LB is doing a great job distributing the ball..

Now if we could just keep this up for 3 more quarters..


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

Up by 10 at the half... Didn't like the way the first half ended.. Thought we made some bad mistakes.. We have to do a better job at the free throw line in the 2nd half..


----------



## PropJoe (Oct 28, 2008)

Shaq needs to let Gasol drive to the hoop, then take out Pau with a severely hard foul.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

Shaq is focused. This will be a interesting game, 4 quarter gonna be awesome with Suns winning this 


Barnes what are you doooiiingg?


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

What a 3rd quarter as I felt that noose tightening around my neck as Kobe was a friggin beast and took over the game but the Suns were able to survive the onslaught and we take a 10 point lead going into the 4th...

Hey? Was it me or did Robin Lopez make a great defensive play at the end of the 3rd quarter?? :yay:

We need to stay aggressive in the 4th..


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

Yeah, why bother with free throws when you can SLAM!!!!!!!!!

Shaq is the biggest boss of the league this year


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't know if anyone keeps that stat, but Shaq has by far, by far, highest dunk per game average of all NBA centers of any age ever....

J RICH!


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm getting that special feeling!!!!!


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow. It's over. Shaq is beyond my comprehension. Seriously. I need to meet those Suns med staff.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

Well...I won't post it because it will make the thread look ridiculous...but...

http://newlevelsports.files.wordpress.com/2009/01/shaq-hed.jpg

You already know. LOL


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Wow, what a game. Maybe there is *some* hope after all. Really wish Amare was healthy, I'd feel much better. Especially, considering, this team would have a top 4 record in the West had they played at this pace all yr. 


*Suns 118, Lakers 111*


Shaq in 2 games, 78 pts (33-43)


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

Well my Suns brothers?? So much for tanking the season and hoping for that white ping pong ball...

When I first tuned in and found out that Steve Nash wasn't playing, I just hanged my head and thought "Were *just type it out and let the filter do it's job*

I'll worry about Orlando tommorrow but let's savior this victory and let it settle in...

We beat the Lakers without Nash and Amare....

So who do you guys want to give the game ball too???

My vote is Matt Barnes...

Let's just enjoy today and have a good time...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

the rattler said:


> Well my Suns brothers?? So much for tanking the season and hoping for that white ping pong ball...



Me talking about that in that other thread had NOTHING to do with hoping for a top pick. It would be unrealistic to hope for that. It was just about missing the playoffs, getting a late lotto pick (where some good players are available) and just blowing it up this summer. You must've misunderstood me saying, I'd rather be a team like OKC than one who barely makes the playoffs and gets crushed in the 1st rd. But see my post above yours.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Congrats on the win.


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> Me talking about that in that other thread had NOTHING to do with hoping for a top pick. It would be unrealistic to hope for that. It was just about missing the playoffs, getting a late lotto pick (where some good players are available) and just blowing it up this summer. You must've misunderstood me saying, I'd rather be a team like OKC than one who barely makes the playoffs and gets crushed in the 1st rd. But see my post above yours.


Let's just enjoy the win brother...

I know I'm stubborn and can be a jerk at times but you can't take my fan attitude away from me...

Now let's get back to today's game..


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

Basel said:


> Congrats on the win.


Thank you... I thought one of the biggest keys to the game is we stopped Lamar Odom.. He's had at least 16 points and 12 rebounds in every single game since Bynum went down with that injury but the Suns held him to four points today..


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Great win! :yay:


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

Let me digest this game one last time...

Yesterday was fun but we needed this win a lot more than the Lakers needed that win and the Lakers are clearly the better team...

OK.. Let's go get ready for Orlando now!!!:azdaja:


----------

